# The other gun I shoot



## mbsteve (Aug 20, 2010)

I do not have a large collection like others here. But I like to shoot long distance at small objects.
This is my Sig Sauer SSG 3000 with a Leupold MK 4 4.5-14x50 LR/T scope.
The guys I shoot with love to shoot golf balls a 100 and 300 yards and tennis balls at 400.
We have alot of fun and good practice.

Steve


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. Safe shooting.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

You chose well, I've always enjoyed the art of long range delivery of projectials. Good luck with this sweetheart.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I alway wanted to try that long distance shooting. Your sure have a beauty there to do it with. Good luck with it. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

One of the things I miss the most, living on this island, is the 1,050-yard range to which I belonged, back in Southern California.
I now have a 1,000-yard rifle, but access only to a 100-yard range.
Pfooie!


----------



## mbsteve (Aug 20, 2010)

*other gun*

This is a photo of one of our week end shoots. We meet first Saturday of each month.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice weapon!!!!

Long Range shooting is very rewarding. A golf ball at 300 yards......nice!!!!!

RCG


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> One of the things I miss the most, living on this island, is the 1,050-yard range to which I belonged, back in Southern California.
> I now have a 1,000-yard rifle, but access only to a 100-yard range.
> Pfooie!


 So What's The Problem ? Shoot 1 Time Back Up Shoot 9 more Times And You Got Your Self a 1000' Range . Practice Practice Practice L.O.L.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

borris said:


> So What's The Problem ? Shoot 1 Time Back Up Shoot 9 more Times And You Got Your Self a 1000' Range . Practice Practice Practice L.O.L.


Очень смешно!
Не.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Очень смешно!
> Не.


 I'm No Ca phis This ^ ^


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, borris...
I thought that you could read Russian.

Translation: "Very funny...Not!"


----------

